# Lighting Design



## LED_WORLD (Apr 30, 2012)

I love this forum


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

LED_WORLD said:


> I love this forum






 
~CS~


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Way to edit an OP ten hours later.


----------

